# New Corals - March 16, 2015



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Hey guys/gals,

Lots of new stuff for sale. Check out the website for prices. Sample photos below


























































































































































Thanks for looking


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Taipan said:


>


LOL. Love the .gif your throwing out today. Love it!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

Great website. Easy to navigate and high quality pictures. Once I get my tank cycled will definitely visit.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

TBemba said:


> Great website. Easy to navigate and high quality pictures. Once I get my tank cycled will definitely visit.


Thank you for the compliment. By the time your tank is your tank is cycled I will have my new systems complete 

.....and this new monster DT running


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Thats a 4' fixture for scale


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> Thats a 4' fixture for scale


Wow.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

BIGSHOW said:


> Thank you for the compliment. By the time your tank is your tank is cycled I will have my new systems complete
> 
> .....and this new monster DT running


Did you shut your other tanks down?!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Did you shut your other tanks down?!


I shut down my tank behind the bar and added another 1000g to the mix


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

BIGSHOW said:


> Thats a 4' fixture for scale





BIGSHOW said:


> I shut down my tank behind the bar and added another 1000g to the mix


Sometimes......you just have to go Big(Show).....or go home.....sometimes.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

This is an outstanding build. Very well thought out and methodical.


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

BIGSHOW said:


> I shut down my tank behind the bar and added another 1000g to the mix


You have a build thread going for that beast? It looks like its 12' long!?


----------



## notclear (Nov 5, 2011)

Yes he has it in another forum.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

notclear said:


> Yes he has it in another forum.


I'd love to see it, got a LInk?


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

-
http://thefragtank.ca/community/index.php?threads/go-big-or-go-home-massive-upgrade-with-huge-show-tank.13126/page-14
-


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Excellent as usual Dave beautiful corals and great pics not to mention your monster build.....Got to come and see that one in person


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

explor3r said:


> Excellent as usual Dave beautiful corals and great pics not to mention your monster build.....Got to come and see that one in person


Thanks ALex. Your always welcome to my house.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Marz said:


> This is an outstanding build. Very well thought out and methodical.


Thanks buddy.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Anybody going to Visit Dave?

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

sig said:


> Anybody going to Visit Dave?


I think Alt is coming down last weekend in March or first in April.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

BIGSHOW said:


> I think Alt is coming down last weekend in March or first in April.


Thanks. will check on him 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

I will be making a trip to Dave's place first week of April so if anyone wants or needs anything to come back to scarborough I'll gladly bring it back.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

How about his new DT tank, that big rock he's holding in the picture, and...I am sure I can come up with some more


----------



## Flexin5 (Nov 12, 2011)

just read through your build threat, amazing work and props on the attention to detail. good show big show


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Flexin5 said:


> just read through your build threat, amazing work and props on the attention to detail. good show big show


Thank you good sir


----------

